# Setting up Exchange on SBS 2003



## HAL_9000 (May 10, 2008)

A couple of years ago we bought a new DELL P1800 server with SBS2003 pre installed. It has been running well.
We have a separate Mailserver box running alongside.
On the SBS2003 box, Exchange is part of the system. I have never used it but would like to now as the licence for our mailserver program is about to expire.
Can anyone guide me to setting up Exchange on SBS2003 or point me to a web page or book. I bought one for Exchange Server but it appears to be radically different to the Exchange on SBS.
Any help here greatfully acknowledged.
Cheers
HAL.


----------



## ChemicalAfinity (May 5, 2006)

from my experience SBS server canot host email, but just download them from a pop server, the only way i can think of doing it is to install a 3rd party piece of software on the SBS server and configure the SBS exchange to access the 3rd party piece of software.


----------



## HAL_9000 (May 10, 2008)

ChemicalAfinity said:


> from my experience SBS server canot host email, but just download them from a pop server, the only way i can think of doing it is to install a 3rd party piece of software on the SBS server and configure the SBS exchange to access the 3rd party piece of software.


Thanks for that. I got a bit worried by all the error messages initially seen in event logs but managed to stop anything to do with exchange. I didn't get any manuals about SBS but found a couple of good books. Sadly they don't mention the exchange bit and as I said the exchange server appears to be a different beast. Oh well, I'll have to keep the other box running.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

ChemicalAfinity said:


> from my experience SBS server canot host email, but just download them from a pop server, the only way i can think of doing it is to install a 3rd party piece of software on the SBS server and configure the SBS exchange to access the 3rd party piece of software.


That is incorrect. SBS CAN easily host your e-mail without using the POP3 connector and is specifically designed to do so. The easiest way to configure your e-mail is to use the internet and e-mail wizard on the server and it will allow you to configure your internet connection as well as your e-mail server. You must make sure you're using a real domain name that's pointed to your IP address. 

The simple version of what you need to do is this:

Contact your web host and see if they can change the MX (Mail Exchange) record for your domain name to point to your IP address of your internet connection.

If they can, run through the above mentioned wizard and use the domain name that you currently use for your e-mail.

Configure your firewall to allow connectivity on port 25 and 110 and you can use SSL to make things more secure.

If any of this seems a bit confusing then perhaps it would be a good idea to have a local computer service provider come in a set things up correctly or at least advise you on what to do in more detail.


----------

